# Tariq Panja (NY Times) su Li e sul Milan.



## admin (19 Novembre 2017)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola pubblica un'intervista a Tariq Panja, uno dei giornalisti del NY Times che ha condotto l'inchiesta su Yonghong Li:"Abbiamo cominciato a concentrarci sul calcio in Cina quando è diventato una priorità per Xi Jinping. Volevamo capire perché la Cina investiva nel calcio estero e chi erano gli investitori. Il Milan era il caso più intrigante: era per distacco il club più costo* so e vedeva coinvolto un personaggio largamente sconosciuto. Il proprietario dell’Inter invece è molto conosciuto. Ci abbiamo lavorato per diversi mesi. Abbiamo tentato di parlare con molte persone, il maggior numero possibile. Quasi nessuno aveva sentito parlare di Li Yonghong in Cina. Ci hanno fatto chiedere come una figura del genere potesse stare dietro l’acquisto di un club così famoso. Non sappiamo esattamente che relazione ha Li Yonghong dietro le quinte ma i miei colleghi in Cina non hanno trovato prove che sia il proprietario di Guangdong Lion, la società che controlla le miniere. Le autorità italiane hanno fatto controlli. Ma se il NYT ha ragione, perchè l'accordo è stato approvato? Dovete chiederlo a loro. Per me erano necessari più esami. Per come è la vicenda, sembra possa concludersi con un imbarazzo per le autorità del calcio italiano. Se fossi un tifoso del Milan, vorrei sapere chi possiede il club. Dovrebbe essere chiaro. Il prezzo è stato molto alto e gli alti interessi con Elliott sono una bomba pronta a esplodere per la proprietà. Non vedo come il Milan potrà pagare il suo debito con il flusso di cassa attuale".


----------



## danjr (19 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola pubblica un'intervista a Tariq Panja, uno dei giornalisti del NY Times che ha condotto l'inchiesta su Yonghong Li:"Abbiamo cominciato a concentrarci sul calcio in Cina quando è diventato una priorità per Xi Jinping. Volevamo capire perché la Cina investiva nel calcio estero e chi erano gli investitori. Il Milan era il caso più intrigante: era per distacco il club più costo* so e vedeva coinvolto un personaggio largamente sconosciuto. Il proprietario dell’Inter invece è molto conosciuto. Ci abbiamo lavorato per diversi mesi. Abbiamo tentato di parlare con molte persone, il maggior numero possibile. Quasi nessuno aveva sentito parlare di Li Yonghong in Cina. Ci hanno fatto chiedere come una figura del genere potesse stare dietro l’acquisto di un club così famoso. Non sappiamo esattamente che relazione ha Li Yonghong dietro le quinte ma i miei colleghi in Cina non hanno trovato prove che sia il proprietario di Guangdong Lion, la società che controlla le miniere. Le autorità italiane hanno fatto controlli. Ma se il NYT ha ragione, perchè l'accordo è stato approvato? Dovete chiederlo a loro. Per me erano necessari più esami. Per come è la vicenda, sembra possa concludersi con un imbarazzo per le autorità del calcio italiano. Se fossi un tifoso del Milan, vorrei sapere chi possiede il club. Dovrebbe essere chiaro. Il prezzo è stato molto alto e gli alti interessi con Elliott sono una bomba pronta a esplodere per la proprietà. Non vedo come il Milan potrà pagare il suo debito con il flusso di cassa attuale".



Non vedo l’ora che il debito con Elliot esploda, così possiamo passare in mani sicure. Indubbiamente, oltre ai disastri di Montella, questa situazione sta spazientendo tutti (a parte chi ha le fette di salame sugli occhi)


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

Certo che la gazzetta che intervista un giornalista di un' altra testata non é il massimo. Iniziassero a fare un'inchiesta seria e documentata anche loro magari cistringerebbero la verità a saltar fuori e aiuterebbero i tifosi a capire cosa sta succedendo. Ripeto il mio concetto di nuovo. Non esiste proprietà al mondo che si voglia nascondere. Il calcio può essere utile solo a scopo pubblicitario, se il proprietario si nasconde é perché c'é qualcosa di strano sotto. Mi sembra tutto una grande e grossa lavatrice e Li il lavandaio.


----------



## danjr (19 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Certo che la gazzetta che intervista un giornalista di un' altra testata non é il massimo. Iniziassero a fare un'inchiesta seria e documentata anche loro magari cistringerebbero la verità a saltar fuori e aiuterebbero i tifosi a capire cosa sta succedendo. Ripeto il mio concetto di nuovo. Non esiste proprietà al mondo che si voglia nascondere. Il calcio può essere utile solo a scopo pubblicitario, se il proprietario si nasconde é perché c'é qualcosa di strano sotto. Mi sembra tutto una grande e grossa lavatrice e Li il lavandaio.



perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## jacky (19 Novembre 2017)

Il personaggio intervistato dice cose condivisibilissime.

Il Milan è una società che ha un rosso tremendo e si avvia a non entrare in Champions.

Come cavolo fa a pagare il 15-20% del suo fatturato per interessi sul debito?

Eliott ha le mani sul Milan, e penso che se lo prenderà. O almeno lo spero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2017)

Già perché pare logico che uno degli istituti di credito al mondo più rinomato non abbia controllato e abbia elargito mezzo milione di dollari ad un povero .

Mentre i controlli giusti li ha fatti un giornale , tutto logico .


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il personaggio intervistato dice cose condivisibilissime.
> 
> Il Milan è una società che ha un rosso tremendo e si avvia a non entrare in Champions.
> 
> ...



Ma guarda che c’e un piano finanziario ,  non stai parlando con il salumiere e la sciura Giovanna . Qui ci sono professionisti che sono sempre un passo avanti


----------



## Djici (19 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Già perché pare logico che uno degli istituti di credito al mondo più rinomato non abbia controllato e abbia elargito mezzo milione di dollari ad un povero .
> 
> Mentre i controlli giusti li ha fatti un giornale , tutto logico .



Non sono un esperto ma mi gioco la casa che sia proprio così. 
Li non è un barbone... ha più soldi di tutto noi di Milanworld messi assieme. Ma rimagnoli pochi per comprare il Milan.
Li ha dato garanzie su beni che aveva ai cinesi.
Poi per Elliott ha messo lo stesso Milan come pegno.
Chi spera che quando lo sblocco finirà allea potrà portare al Milan centinaia di mln sta sognando.
Il piano è la quotazione in borsa. Così si riprenderà i soldi investiti.
Lasciate perdere Haixa Huarong Xi Jinping lo stato cinese Robin Li Jack Ma è i vari Moutai...


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola pubblica un'intervista a Tariq Panja, uno dei giornalisti del NY Times che ha condotto l'inchiesta su Yonghong Li:"Abbiamo cominciato a concentrarci sul calcio in Cina quando è diventato una priorità per Xi Jinping. Volevamo capire perché la Cina investiva nel calcio estero e chi erano gli investitori. Il Milan era il caso più intrigante: era per distacco il club più costo* so e vedeva coinvolto un personaggio largamente sconosciuto. Il proprietario dell’Inter invece è molto conosciuto. Ci abbiamo lavorato per diversi mesi. Abbiamo tentato di parlare con molte persone, il maggior numero possibile. Quasi nessuno aveva sentito parlare di Li Yonghong in Cina. Ci hanno fatto chiedere come una figura del genere potesse stare dietro l’acquisto di un club così famoso. Non sappiamo esattamente che relazione ha Li Yonghong dietro le quinte ma i miei colleghi in Cina non hanno trovato prove che sia il proprietario di Guangdong Lion, la società che controlla le miniere. Le autorità italiane hanno fatto controlli. Ma se il NYT ha ragione, perchè l'accordo è stato approvato? Dovete chiederlo a loro. Per me erano necessari più esami. Per come è la vicenda, sembra possa concludersi con un imbarazzo per le autorità del calcio italiano. Se fossi un tifoso del Milan, vorrei sapere chi possiede il club. Dovrebbe essere chiaro. Il prezzo è stato molto alto e gli alti interessi con Elliott sono una bomba pronta a esplodere per la proprietà. Non vedo come il Milan potrà pagare il suo debito con il flusso di cassa attuale".



Il debito si paga con il rifinanziamento cosa normalissima che ha fatto pure la potenza di suning. Volete sapere da chi ha preso i soldi? Seguite i soldi anzichè parlare a vanvera. Fino ad oggi è stato tutto pagato fino all'ultimo centesimo: iscrizione alla lega, stipendi ectt.. Se domani, tra un anno, tra dieci anni Li dovrebbe avere dei problemi cederà la società. Mi sembra che sia tutto ok.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Il debito si paga con il rifinanziamento cosa normalissima che ha fatto pure la potenza di suning. Volete sapere da chi ha preso i soldi? Seguite i soldi anzichè parlare a vanvera. Fino ad oggi è stato tutto pagato fino all'ultimo centesimo. Se domani, tra un anno, tra dieci anni Li dovrebbe avere dei problemi cederà la società. Mi sembra che sia tutto ok.



Guarda che il rifinanziamento è un altro debito, è? O pensi che vengano a regalare soldi? Anzi. Da 300 milioni di debito, passi a quasi 400. In più anni, ok, ma sembra di mega debito si tratta.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Guarda che il rifinanziamento è un altro debito, è? O pensi che vengano a regalare soldi? Anzi. Da 300 milioni di debito, passi a quasi 400. In più anni, ok, ma sembra di mega debito si tratta.



Scusa ma la roma ha 230 milioni di rifinanziamento con goldman sachs fino al 2022. è l'inter? Nel 2015 aveva 417 milioni di debito, oggi ne ha 210 con scadenza 2019(con una maxi rata finale da 184 milioni impossibile da pagare quindi da rifinanziare di nuovo....)

La nostra anomalia è che anche la holding proprietaria ha debiti ma 300/400 milioni sono rifinanziabili nel giro di 5 anni se il progetto cresce bene. Il nostro fatturato quando saremo al top sarà di molto superiore a quello della roma e anche della stessa inter. Se falliamo anche la prossima stagione allora certo diventa un problema. Tocca a loro prendere un conte, un sarri a giugno per far partire sto benedetto progetto.


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Scusa ma la roma ha 230 milioni di rifinanziamento con goldman sachs fino al 2022. è l'inter? Nel 2015 aveva 417 milioni di debito, oggi ne ha 210 con scadenza 2019(con una maxi rata finale da 184 milioni impossibile da pagare quindi da rifinanziare di nuovo....)
> 
> La nostra anomalia è che anche la holding proprietaria ha debiti ma 300/400 milioni sono rifinanziabili nel giro di 5 anni se il progetto cresce bene. Il nostro fatturato quando saremo al top sarà di molto superiore a quello della roma e anche della stessa inter. Se falliamo anche la prossima stagione allora certo diventa un problema. Tocca a loro prendere un conte, un sarri a giugno per far partire sto benedetto progetto.



Non puoi essere serio. Paragoni situazioni che non c'entrano assolutamente nulla soprattutto perché hanno proprietà identificabili e solide a sufficienza per coprire i debiti che comunque sono più bassi del nostro COMPLESSIVO e che hanno un fatturato più alto del nostro. E rimarrà più alto del nostro ancora per molto tempo. Qui si parla di dover ripagare tra i 400 e i 500 milioni di debito in 4 o 5 anni. Renditi conto che il Real Madrid fattura 750 milioni e produce un utile da 30 milioni in una stagione in cui vincono la Champions. Da dove diavolo tiri fuori una cifra simile che praticamente è il 175% del tuo attuale fatturato? Noi dobbiamo sperare di finire ad Elliott così risolvi il problema del debito per poi sperare che Singer trovi un nuovo acquirente degno di questo nome o magari ci mantenga per valorizzarci. Ma mantenere un debito così mostruoso è folle. La quotazione in borsa non può portare alla soluzione del problema, illudersi del contrario è assurdo. Inutile poi continuare a parlare di scissione del debito tra Milan e Li perché vorrebbe dire non aver capito nulla soprattutto sul fatto che il debito lo si sta ridiscutendo insieme e non scisso. Bisogna capire bene la situazione in cui siamo ragazzi perché se andiamo dietro ancora alle putt.an... che vi propina Fassone significa che viviamo nei sogni. Nuovi investitori? Ma se dalla Cina manco ci calcolano? Non abbiamo nessuno dietro. NESSUNO. Gli investitori arrivano se vedono potenziale. Il potenziale di una società che ha 400 e passa milioni di debito con un hedge found (se rifinanziano), che è fuori dal calcio che conta da 10 anni, che non ha stadio di proprietà, che gioca in un campionato con 0 mediaticità dove sarebbe? Se mai attrarremo inestitori sarà tra anni. Tanti anni. Sveglia.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non puoi essere serio. Paragoni situazioni che non c'entrano assolutamente nulla soprattutto perché hanno proprietà identificabili e solide a sufficienza per coprire i debiti che comunque sono più bassi del nostro COMPLESSIVO e che hanno un fatturato più alto del nostro. E rimarrà più alto del nostro ancora per molto tempo. Qui si parla di dover ripagare tra i 400 e i 500 milioni di debito in 4 o 5 anni. Renditi conto che il Real Madrid fattura 750 milioni e produce un utile da 30 milioni in una stagione in cui vincono la Champions. Da dove diavolo tiri fuori una cifra simile che praticamente è il 175% del tuo attuale fatturato? Noi dobbiamo sperare di finire ad Elliott così risolvi il problema del debito per poi sperare che Singer trovi un nuovo acquirente degno di questo nome o magari ci mantenga per valorizzarci. Ma mantenere un debito così mostruoso è folle. La quotazione in borsa non può portare alla soluzione del problema, illudersi del contrario è assurdo. Inutile poi continuare a parlare di scissione del debito tra Milan e Li perché vorrebbe dire non aver capito nulla soprattutto sul fatto che il debito lo si sta ridiscutendo insieme e non scisso. Bisogna capire bene la situazione in cui siamo ragazzi perché se andiamo dietro ancora alle putt.an... che vi propina Fassone significa che viviamo nei sogni. Nuovi investitori? Ma se dalla Cina manco ci calcolano? Non abbiamo nessuno dietro. NESSUNO. Gli investitori arrivano se vedono potenziale. Il potenziale di una società che ha 400 e passa milioni di debito con un hedge found (se rifinanziano), che è fuori dal calcio che conta da 10 anni, che non ha stadio di proprietà, che gioca in un campionato con 0 mediaticità dove sarebbe? Se mai attrarremo inestitori sarà tra anni. Tanti anni. Sveglia.



Invece centra eccome qua stiamo parlando di rifinanziamenti. Non cambia nulla se hai proprieà solida o no. Il fatturato è come il nostro ma noi in prospettiva possiamo crescere a arrivare a 500/550 milioni all'anno. Noi dobbiamo sperare che il debito venga rifinanziato ed elliot vada fuori dai nostri affari è cosi sarà senza alcun tipo di problema. Se era come dici tu non eravamo nemmeno iscritti in serie a, non si sarebbe fatto mercato ecttt. è tutto calcolato. Fassone ha spiegato che tutto è nella norma e solo nel peggiore dei casi ad ottobre 2018 Elliot prenderà possesso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non puoi essere serio. Paragoni situazioni che non c'entrano assolutamente nulla soprattutto perché hanno proprietà identificabili e solide a sufficienza per coprire i debiti che comunque sono più bassi del nostro COMPLESSIVO e che hanno un fatturato più alto del nostro. E rimarrà più alto del nostro ancora per molto tempo. Qui si parla di dover ripagare tra i 400 e i 500 milioni di debito in 4 o 5 anni. Renditi conto che il Real Madrid fattura 750 milioni e produce un utile da 30 milioni in una stagione in cui vincono la Champions. Da dove diavolo tiri fuori una cifra simile che praticamente è il 175% del tuo attuale fatturato? Noi dobbiamo sperare di finire ad Elliott così risolvi il problema del debito per poi sperare che Singer trovi un nuovo acquirente degno di questo nome o magari ci mantenga per valorizzarci. Ma mantenere un debito così mostruoso è folle. La quotazione in borsa non può portare alla soluzione del problema, illudersi del contrario è assurdo. Inutile poi continuare a parlare di scissione del debito tra Milan e Li perché vorrebbe dire non aver capito nulla soprattutto sul fatto che il debito lo si sta ridiscutendo insieme e non scisso. Bisogna capire bene la situazione in cui siamo ragazzi perché se andiamo dietro ancora alle putt.an... che vi propina Fassone significa che viviamo nei sogni. Nuovi investitori? Ma se dalla Cina manco ci calcolano? Non abbiamo nessuno dietro. NESSUNO. Gli investitori arrivano se vedono potenziale. Il potenziale di una società che ha 400 e passa milioni di debito con un hedge found (se rifinanziano), che è fuori dal calcio che conta da 10 anni, che non ha stadio di proprietà, che gioca in un campionato con 0 mediaticità dove sarebbe? Se mai attrarremo inestitori sarà tra anni. Tanti anni. Sveglia.



Mi sembra un post del classico grillino però sul calcio. La sveglia finale poi, rido male.


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Invece centra eccome qua stiamo parlando di rifinanziamenti. Non cambia nulla se hai proprieà solida o no. Il fatturato è come il nostro ma noi in prospettiva possiamo crescere a arrivare a 500/550 milioni all'anno. Noi dobbiamo sperare che il debito venga rifinanziato ed elliot vada fuori dai nostri affari è cosi sarà senza alcun tipo di problema. Se era come dici tu non eravamo nemmeno iscritti in serie a, non si sarebbe fatto mercato ecttt. è tutto calcolato. Fassone ha spiegato che tutto è nella norma e solo nel peggiore dei casi ad ottobre 2018 Elliot prenderà possesso.



Con 500 milioni di fatturato il debito non lo paghi mai. Mai. Se arrivi a quel fatturato sign8fica che crescono anche le altre spese. Non produci utile a sufficienza. Non riesco a capire come fai a non capirlo. Ti ho fatto l'esempio del Real Madrid. Il debito é mostruoso. Se anche raggiungeranno un fatturato da 500 milioni avremmo un debito tra i 400 e i 450 milioni. Sai cosa significa? Che se il debito non fosse verso un fondo ma fosse in debito con terzi saresti tecnicamente fallito. Finché ci sarà un debito come questo non potremmo avere crescita e fare investimenti soprattutto sullo stadio. Se poi hai scelto di credere a un pagliaccio come Fassone buon per te.


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un post del classico grillino però sul calcio. La sveglia finale poi, rido male.


Sono apolitico. Totalmente.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Con 500 milioni di fatturato il debito non lo paghi mai. Mai. Se arrivi a quel fatturato sign8fica che crescono anche le altre spese. Non produci utile a sufficienza. Non riesco a capire come fai a non capirlo. Ti ho fatto l'esempio del Real Madrid. Il debito é mostruoso. Se anche raggiungeranno un fatturato da 500 milioni avremmo un debito tra i 400 e i 450 milioni. Sai cosa significa? Che se il debito non fosse verso un fondo ma fosse in debito con terzi saresti tecnicamente fallito. Finché ci sarà un debito come questo non potremmo avere crescita e fare investimenti soprattutto sullo stadio. Se poi hai scelto di credere a un pagliaccio come Fassone buon per te.



Scusa ma la roma e l'inter come li pagano i debiti?


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Scusa ma la roma e l'inter come li pagano i debiti?



Non hai letto. Non sto a ribadire il concetto di solidità della proprietà o del fatturato loro maggiore rispetto al nostro o del monte ingaggi più basso. E il loro debito e più basso. Tu continui a scindere i debiti. Non puoi. Mi sembra che ne abbiamo discusso alla noia ma non fai lo sforzo di capire che scindere i debiti é concettualmente sciocco. Sia con Elliott che con Highbridge. Perché in garanzia per ENTRAMBE i debiti c'é sempre e solo il Milan. Ti prego non ricominciare con Haixia e Huarong. Ti prego.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non hai letto. Non sto a ribadire il concetto di solidità della proprietà o del fatturato loro maggiore rispetto al nostro o del monte ingaggi più basso. E il loro debito e più basso. Tu continui a scindere i debiti. Non puoi. Mi sembra che ne abbiamo discusso alla noia ma non fai lo sforzo di capire che scindere i debiti é concettualmente sciocco. Sia con Elliott che con Highbridge. Perché in garanzia per ENTRAMBE i debiti c'é sempre e solo il Milan. Ti prego non ricominciare con Haixia e Huarong. Ti prego.



Sinceramente non vedo come possiamo uscirne, direi di aspettare e vedere quando, se e come verrà rifinanziato il debito e i progetti per la prossima stagione( nuovo allenatore e giocatori). Poi chissà se Li passerà la mano ma non è all'ordine del giorno ne di mesi.


----------



## Casnop (19 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non hai letto. Non sto a ribadire il concetto di solidità della proprietà o del fatturato loro maggiore rispetto al nostro o del monte ingaggi più basso. E il loro debito e più basso. Tu continui a scindere i debiti. Non puoi. Mi sembra che ne abbiamo discusso alla noia ma non fai lo sforzo di capire che scindere i debiti é concettualmente sciocco. Sia con Elliott che con Highbridge. Perché in garanzia per ENTRAMBE i debiti c'é sempre e solo il Milan. Ti prego non ricominciare con Haixia e Huarong. Ti prego.


Il Milan garantisce con il proprio patrimonio il debito contratto dalla controllante, ma non lo paga. Distrarre decine di milioni di euro del proprio patrimonio per saldare un debito altrui, prima del suo inadempimento dal suo debitore esclusivo, configura una bancarotta semplice. Direi che non è possibile.


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il Milan garantisce con il proprio patrimonio il debito contratto dalla controllante, ma non lo paga. Distrarre decine di milioni di euro del proprio patrimonio per saldare un debito altrui, prima del suo inadempimento dal suo debitore esclusivo, configura una bancarotta semplice. Direi che non è possibile.



Non ho detto questo. Parlo di volume di utili da produrre sufficienti a ripagare il debito. Non hai altre vie se non aumentare a dismisura il fatturato. Ma come fai a coprire un debito simile solo col fatturato? Con la speranza? Speranza di investitori che rilevano quote. Ma sempre speranza rimane.


----------



## Djici (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Invece centra eccome qua stiamo parlando di rifinanziamenti. Non cambia nulla se hai proprieà solida o no. Il fatturato è come il nostro ma noi in prospettiva possiamo crescere a arrivare a 500/550 milioni all'anno. Noi dobbiamo sperare che il debito venga rifinanziato ed elliot vada fuori dai nostri affari è cosi sarà senza alcun tipo di problema. Se era come dici tu non eravamo nemmeno iscritti in serie a, non si sarebbe fatto mercato ecttt. è tutto calcolato. Fassone ha spiegato che tutto è nella norma e solo nel peggiore dei casi ad ottobre 2018 Elliot prenderà possesso.



Non cambia nulla se Elliott va fuori dalle palle, perche il nuovo Elliott avra di nuovo il Milan stesso in pegno... quindi cambia "solo" la durata...
Avremmo piu tempo per pagare... ma se non paghiamo finisce in modo uguale.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non cambia nulla se Elliott va fuori dalle palle, perche il nuovo Elliott avra di nuovo il Milan stesso in pegno... quindi cambia "solo" la durata...
> Avremmo piu tempo per pagare... ma se non paghiamo finisce in modo uguale.



Pegno o non pegno devi sopportare questa situazione. C'è poco altro da fare


----------



## Casnop (19 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non ho detto questo. Parlo di volume di utili da produrre sufficienti a ripagare il debito. Non hai altre vie se non aumentare a dismisura il fatturato. Ma come fai a coprire un debito simile solo col fatturato? Con la speranza? Speranza di investitori che rilevano quote. Ma sempre speranza rimane.


Gli utili derivanti dall'esercizio dell'attività sociale del Milan, unitamente al monte ricavi, è disponibile per il ripianamento del debito intestato al club, non per altre esigenze, fatti salvi patti di pagamento con surroga, da parte del club, del debito della controllante, sì da divenirne il creditore, operazione cui il Milan non ha interesse, considerato che la garanzia di quel debito è sé stesso, ovvero che a medio, lungo termine, si finalizzi il leveraged buy out con una fusione mediante incorporazione del veicolo Rossoneri Sport nel target Milan, ipotizzabile tuttavia dopo la cessione di quote non di controllo del club, magari dopo il collocamento in borsa. I debiti saranno in ogni caso rifinanziati, per ora, a cinque anni, il pagamento del debito della controllante avverrà con cessione di quote di essa (il nuovo finanziatore dirigerà il processo, in estrema ipotesi, avendo una golden share sulla Rossoneri Champion, controllante la Rossoneri Sport, ad oggi nelle mani di Elliott/Blue Skye tramite Project RedBlack), al resto provvederà il club e le sue controllate con lo sviluppo del progetto Cina. Da lì dovranno venire le risorse che finanziano l'intera impalcatura societaria, e la velocità del loro flusso agirà sui tempi di quei passaggi societari, accorciandoli o allungandoli. Vedremo.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Guarda che il rifinanziamento è un altro debito, è? O pensi che vengano a regalare soldi? Anzi. Da 300 milioni di debito, passi a quasi 400. In più anni, ok, ma sembra di mega debito si tratta.



La gente pensa che una società possa andare avanti a rifinanziare debiti su debiti senza che nessuno venga mai a chiedere il conto


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La gente pensa che una società possa andare avanti a rifinanziare debiti su debiti senza che nessuno venga mai a chiedere il conto



Esatto, come fa la Roma da 20anni. Dimostra che è fattibile anche la nostra vecchia gestione che ha lasciato oltre 200 milioni di debiti come mai? Non poteva pagarli vista l'ingente ricchezza del nostro ex presidente? Se non piace questo modus operandi vi conviene sperare che ci acquisti un vero magnate(non suning per capirci anche lui non paga i debiti dell'inda)


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Gli utili derivanti dall'esercizio dell'attività sociale del Milan, unitamente al monte ricavi, è disponibile per il ripianamento del debito intestato al club, non per altre esigenze, fatti salvi patti di pagamento con surroga, da parte del club, del debito della controllante, sì da divenirne il creditore, operazione cui il Milan non ha interesse, considerato che la garanzia di quel debito è sé stesso, ovvero che a medio, lungo termine, si finalizzi il leveraged buy out con una fusione mediante incorporazione del veicolo Rossoneri Sport nel target Milan, ipotizzabile tuttavia dopo la cessione di quote non di controllo del club, magari dopo il collocamento in borsa. I debiti saranno in ogni caso rifinanziati, per ora, a cinque anni, il pagamento del debito della controllante avverrà con cessione di quote di essa (il nuovo finanziatore dirigerà il processo, in estrema ipotesi, avendo una golden share sulla Rossoneri Champion, controllante la Rossoneri Sport, ad oggi nelle mani di Elliott/Blue Skye tramite Project RedBlack), al resto provvederà il club e le sue controllate con lo sviluppo del progetto Cina. Da lì dovranno venire le risorse che finanziano l'intera impalcatura societaria, e la velocità del loro flusso agirà sui tempi di quei passaggi societari, accorciandoli o allungandoli. Vedremo.



Perfetto come sempre. Io però continuo a vederla come una speranza che nel reale ha difficile se n9n impossibile attuazione soprattutto perché la crescita sportiva che certamente avremo non sarà a breve termine. Non credo che da qui a 3 o 4 anni saremo tornati al top a tal punto dall' essere un richiamo così potente verso investitori. E i risultati sportivi sono l'unica cosa che attrae quelli col portafoglio gonfio. Lo United per arrivare a certi livelli di risultati commerciali ci ha messo 10 anni e loro sono in una lega che aiuta tantissimo in questo. Alla fine si riduce tutto ad ottimismo contro pessimismo.


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Esatto, come fa la Roma da 20anni. Dimostra che è fattibile anche la nostra vecchia gestione che ha lasciato oltre 200 milioni di debiti come mai? Non poteva pagarli vista l'ingente ricchezza del nostro ex presidente? Se non piace questo modus operandi vi conviene sperare che ci acquisti un vero magnate(non suning per capirci anche lui non paga i debiti dell'inda)


Li paga li paga. È la Roma é stata sull'orlo del fallimento. Viene salvata da Pallotta che la rileva per 4 spicci risolvendo il debito con le banche tramite Goldman. Se permetti non vorrei arrivare a quel livello di rischio.


----------



## Black (19 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola pubblica un'intervista a Tariq Panja, uno dei giornalisti del NY Times che ha condotto l'inchiesta su Yonghong Li:"Abbiamo cominciato a concentrarci sul calcio in Cina quando è diventato una priorità per Xi Jinping. Volevamo capire perché la Cina investiva nel calcio estero e chi erano gli investitori. Il Milan era il caso più intrigante: era per distacco il club più costo* so e vedeva coinvolto un personaggio largamente sconosciuto. Il proprietario dell’Inter invece è molto conosciuto. Ci abbiamo lavorato per diversi mesi. Abbiamo tentato di parlare con molte persone, il maggior numero possibile. Quasi nessuno aveva sentito parlare di Li Yonghong in Cina. Ci hanno fatto chiedere come una figura del genere potesse stare dietro l’acquisto di un club così famoso. Non sappiamo esattamente che relazione ha Li Yonghong dietro le quinte ma i miei colleghi in Cina non hanno trovato prove che sia il proprietario di Guangdong Lion, la società che controlla le miniere. Le autorità italiane hanno fatto controlli. Ma se il NYT ha ragione, perchè l'accordo è stato approvato? Dovete chiederlo a loro. Per me erano necessari più esami. Per come è la vicenda, sembra possa concludersi con un imbarazzo per le autorità del calcio italiano. Se fossi un tifoso del Milan, vorrei sapere chi possiede il club. Dovrebbe essere chiaro. Il prezzo è stato molto alto e gli alti interessi con Elliott sono una bomba pronta a esplodere per la proprietà. Non vedo come il Milan potrà pagare il suo debito con il flusso di cassa attuale".



tutti che parlano di Li e dei debiti, ma nessuno che si chiede come mai Elliot abbia dato un prestito di tale cifra ad uno sconosciuto.

Le cose sono 2:
1- Y.Li non è così "povero" come dicono
2- Y.Li fa da copertura per qualcun altro

dopo tutte le notizie uscite direi che la 2 è la più probabile e mi piacerebbe che qualcuno ci rispondesse perchè sono veramente stufo di questa storia. E' da Aprile 2016 che andiamo avanti così


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Li paga li paga. È la Roma é stata sull'orlo del fallimento. Viene salvata da Pallotta che la rileva per 4 spicci risolvendo il debito con le banche tramite Goldman. Se permetti non vorrei arrivare a quel livello di rischio.



Non paga un bel niente hanno 210 milioni debiti e non ha nemmeno comprato il rimanente 30%(sarà mica pidocchio?) e la Roma a giugno ha ristrutturato 230 milioni con Gs.


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> tutti che parlano di Li e dei debiti, ma nessuno che si chiede come mai Elliot abbia dato un prestito di tale cifra ad uno sconosciuto.
> 
> Le cose sono 2:
> 1- Y.Li non è così "povero" come dicono
> ...



Le garanzie date sono: 
Debito Milan --> Milan
Debito Y. Li --> Rossoneri Lux e le controllate = Milan.
Elliott in pratica ha in mano il Milan pagato 303 milioni. L'inchiesta del New York Times non viene dal nulla. Ed anche l' #AskFassone ha tempistiche diciamo.....particolari....


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> tutti che parlano di Li e dei debiti, ma nessuno che si chiede come mai Elliot abbia dato un prestito di tale cifra ad uno sconosciuto.
> 
> Le cose sono 2:
> 1- Y.Li non è così "povero" come dicono
> ...



In effetti è strano. Però c'è da dire che non ci perde nulla, proprio male che gli vada prende i suoi soldi+ gli interessi.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Le garanzie date sono:
> Debito Milan --> Milan
> Debito Y. Li --> Rossoneri Lux e le controllate = Milan.
> Elliott in pratica ha in mano il Milan pagato 303 milioni. L'inchiesta del New York Times non viene dal nulla. Ed anche l' #AskFassone ha tempistiche diciamo.....particolari....



Ma ad un fondo da miliardi di dollari secondo interessa guadagnare 50 milioni in 2anni?


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Non paga un bel niente hanno 210 milioni debiti e non ha nemmeno comprato il rimanente 30%(sarà mica pidocchio?) e la Roma a giugno ha ristrutturato 230 milioni con Gs.



Dai su...lo sanno anche i muri che Zhang sta immettendo capitali nell'Inter tramite società controllate da Suning. Hanno diminuito il debito con Goldman ed hanno (storto o diritto) sistemato il bilancio. La Roma...la Roma ha comunque un debito COMPLESSIVO inferiore al nostro e non di poco. Il loro progetto é tutto incentrato sullo stadio dove entrerà pure Goldman. Sono introdotti. E bene. Sono parecchio più avanti di noi in quanto a progetti.


----------



## Black (19 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non puoi essere serio. Paragoni situazioni che non c'entrano assolutamente nulla soprattutto perché hanno proprietà identificabili e solide a sufficienza per coprire i debiti che comunque sono più bassi del nostro COMPLESSIVO e che hanno un fatturato più alto del nostro. E rimarrà più alto del nostro ancora per molto tempo. Qui si parla di dover ripagare tra i 400 e i 500 milioni di debito in 4 o 5 anni. Renditi conto che il Real Madrid fattura 750 milioni e produce un utile da 30 milioni in una stagione in cui vincono la Champions. Da dove diavolo tiri fuori una cifra simile che praticamente è il 175% del tuo attuale fatturato? Noi dobbiamo sperare di finire ad Elliott così risolvi il problema del debito per poi sperare che Singer trovi un nuovo acquirente degno di questo nome o magari ci mantenga per valorizzarci. Ma mantenere un debito così mostruoso è folle. La quotazione in borsa non può portare alla soluzione del problema, illudersi del contrario è assurdo. Inutile poi continuare a parlare di scissione del debito tra Milan e Li perché vorrebbe dire non aver capito nulla soprattutto sul fatto che il debito lo si sta ridiscutendo insieme e non scisso. Bisogna capire bene la situazione in cui siamo ragazzi perché se andiamo dietro ancora alle putt.an... che vi propina Fassone significa che viviamo nei sogni. Nuovi investitori? Ma se dalla Cina manco ci calcolano? Non abbiamo nessuno dietro. NESSUNO. Gli investitori arrivano se vedono potenziale. Il potenziale di una società che ha 400 e passa milioni di debito con un hedge found (se rifinanziano), che è fuori dal calcio che conta da 10 anni, che non ha stadio di proprietà, che gioca in un campionato con 0 mediaticità dove sarebbe? Se mai attrarremo inestitori sarà tra anni. Tanti anni. Sveglia.



e quindi?? secondo te Y.Li è uno sprovveduto che ha messo in pegno tutto il suo patrimonio per un'operazione fallimentare che vedrà il Milan finire in mano di Elliot (o altro fondo) e lui resta con un pugno di mosche in mano?

io non credo a uno scenario del genere. Ci sono ancora tante cose che non tornano e che non riesco a capire


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ma ad un fondo da miliardi di dollari secondo interessa guadagnare 50 milioni in 2anni?



Beh se lo hanno approvato é chiaro che avevano interesse. Certamente non sono felici di perdere il finanziamento.


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> e quindi?? secondo te Y.Li è uno sprovveduto che ha messo in pegno tutto il suo patrimonio per un'operazione fallimentare che vedrà il Milan finire in mano di Elliot (o altro fondo) e lui resta con un pugno di mosche in mano?
> 
> io non credo a uno scenario del genere. Ci sono ancora tante cose che non tornano e che non riesco a capire



Io impazzisco. Quale patrimonio? Ragazzi ne abbiamo discusso allo sfinimento. Guardate lo statuto del CDA del Milan. Guardate chi comanda nel CDA. Un indizio...non é Li. Un altro indizio...non é Fassone.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Novembre 2017)

Diffmare il milan ,soprattutto in questo momento negativo, porta soldi.. ecco


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Dai su...lo sanno anche i muri che Zhang sta immettendo capitali nell'Inter tramite società controllate da Suning. Hanno diminuito il debito con Goldman ed hanno (storto o diritto) sistemato il bilancio. La Roma...la Roma ha comunque un debito COMPLESSIVO inferiore al nostro e non di poco. Il loro progetto é tutto incentrato sullo stadio dove entrerà pure Goldman. Sono introdotti. E bene. Sono parecchio più avanti di noi in quanto a progetti.



Se Pallotta tiene in piedi la Roma Li può tenere in piedi il milan. Il resto è fuffa.


----------



## Black (19 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Io impazzisco. Quale patrimonio? Ragazzi ne abbiamo discusso allo sfinimento. Guardate lo statuto del CDA del Milan. Guardate chi comanda nel CDA. Un indizio...non é Li. Un altro indizio...non é Fassone.



e chi comanda??

abbiamo capito a quale teoria vuoi arrivare. Ma io non capisco perchè tutte queste storie per ricomprarsi il Milan e spenderci pure 230M di mercato sopra. Se quest'estate fossimo andati avanti con i parametri zero potevo anche crederci, ma così no.


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Se Pallotta tiene in piedi la Roma Li può tenere in piedi il milan. Il resto è fuffa.



Scherzi vero? Al di iá delle simpatie non puoi dire una cosa simile. Pallotta ha un patrimonio personale superiore al miliardo di euro. Li che patrimonio ha? Qualcuno lo Sa? Ti prego non mi dire le miniere di fosforo.


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> e chi comanda??
> 
> abbiamo capito a quale teoria vuoi arrivare. Ma io non capisco perchè tutte queste storie per ricomprarsi il Milan e spenderci pure 230M di mercato sopra. Se quest'estate fossimo andati avanti con i parametri zero potevo anche crederci, ma così no.



Ne discutevamo ieri. Il CDA é composto da 8 membri.
Scaroni, Patuano e Capelli rappresentanti italiani del CDA. Lu Bo, Xu Renshuo, Han Li e Yonghong Li rappresentanti della proprietá e Fassone amministratore delegato. Bene. Se si dovesse procedere ad una votazione e il risultato fosse 3 a 5 (italiani contro proprietà + Fassone) vincerebbero gli italiani. Ossia uomini di Elliott. Sta roba sta nello statuto. Questo ti pare normale? Io non ho teorie precise. Ma faccio osservare che il mercato non é finanziato da Li. Il mercato é quasi interamente sulle spalle del Milan. È a debito. E la parte finanziata da Elliott col bond da notizia di qualche tempo fa non ha trovato risultati in borsa. Vero o meno l'unica certezza che ho é che il maggior investitore in questo Milan é Elliott e difatti comanda nel CDA. Poi we saranno sbagliate le mie osservazioni.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Scherzi vero? Al di iá delle simpatie non puoi dire una cosa simile. Pallotta ha un patrimonio personale superiore al miliardo di euro. Li che patrimonio ha? Qualcuno lo Sa? Ti prego non mi dire le miniere di fosforo.



Che? dove lo hai letto che ha un patrimonio superiore al miliardo nel giornaletto di quartiere?. 

Il noto architetto Massimiliano ​Fuksas ha parlato a Radio Capital a febbraio 2017: 


> Su Pallotta: “Vorrei vedere dove prende i soldi. Ha 800 milioni di debiti e non si sa che fine hanno fatto. Sembra che siano diventati tutti Re Magi, che vengono a Roma a portare i doni.


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Che? dove lo hai letto che ha un patrimonio superiore al miliardo nel giornaletto di quartiere?.
> 
> Il noto architetto Massimiliano ​Fuksas ha parlato a Radio Capital a febbraio 2017:



Non ricordo onestamente. Ma possiede un hedge found e parte dei Boston Celtics...che da soli valgono tipo boh....3 Milan?


----------



## Casnop (19 Novembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La gente pensa che una società possa andare avanti a rifinanziare debiti su debiti senza che nessuno venga mai a chiedere il conto


I prestiti contratti dal Milan e dalla sua controllante sono prestiti ponte, erogati per operazioni urgenti, ad alto rischio finanziario, con rientro a breve termine, rimborso a scadenza (one shot). I finanziamenti di ristrutturazione che stanno ora progettando hanno strutture finanziarie tradizionali: media-lunga scadenza (5-10 anni), pagamenti rateali (in genere semestrali), tassi più convenienti. Il rapporto va in ammortamento quasi subito. I pagamenti one shot sono invisi ai debitori, molto onerosi (il rimborso del capitale avviene molto tempo dopo l'inizio dell'ammortamento, al limite alla scadenza del contratto, e gli interessi, che sono funzione del ritardo nella restituzione del capitale, sono massimi), meglio il pagamento rateale con eventuale maxirata finale, che riduce progressivamente il debito da capitale, riducendo dunque gli oneri finanziari connessi, eventualmente rifinanziabili. Nulla di sconvolgente, insomma.


----------



## gabuz (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ma ad un fondo da miliardi di dollari secondo interessa guadagnare 50 milioni in 2anni?



Molti pensano che un fondo come Elliot si muove solo per centinaia di milioni, ma 50 milioni non sono noccioline, nemmeno per loro.
Parliamo di soldi veri, non del Monopoli.
Ci metterebbero la firma domani per sottoscrivere finanziamenti da 50 mln in 2 anni. Come credete che siano arrivati al miliardo di dollari? 
I movimenti "enormi" sono pochi, ma sono quelli tipo il nostro che fanno fare i veri soldi.


----------



## Black (20 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ne discutevamo ieri. Il CDA é composto da 8 membri.
> Scaroni, Patuano e Capelli rappresentanti italiani del CDA. Lu Bo, Xu Renshuo, Han Li e Yonghong Li rappresentanti della proprietá e Fassone amministratore delegato. Bene. Se si dovesse procedere ad una votazione e il risultato fosse 3 a 5 (italiani contro proprietà + Fassone) vincerebbero gli italiani. Ossia uomini di Elliott. Sta roba sta nello statuto. Questo ti pare normale? Io non ho teorie precise. Ma faccio osservare che il mercato non é finanziato da Li. Il mercato é quasi interamente sulle spalle del Milan. È a debito. E la parte finanziata da Elliott col bond da notizia di qualche tempo fa non ha trovato risultati in borsa. Vero o meno l'unica certezza che ho é che il maggior investitore in questo Milan é Elliott e difatti comanda nel CDA. Poi we saranno sbagliate le mie osservazioni.



ok, posso essere d'accordo con te. Anch'io vorrei capire chi c'è veramente al comando, perchè di cose strane ce ne sono molte. E da qualsiasi parte la vogliamo guardare non si riesce a trovare un senso.


----------



## fra29 (20 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> tutti che parlano di Li e dei debiti, ma nessuno che si chiede come mai Elliot abbia dato un prestito di tale cifra ad uno sconosciuto.
> 
> Le cose sono 2:
> 1- Y.Li non è così "povero" come dicono
> ...



3. Singer ha annusato la preda, il Mi,an a 300 mil è regalato..


----------



## Black (20 Novembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> 3. Singer ha annusato la preda, il Mi,an a 300 mil è regalato..



però torniamo al "solito" discorso. Dato che il Milan è stato pagato 520M (debiti esclusi) se Elliot fa un affare, qualcuno invece ci deve perdere. Y.Li è quindi così fesso da perdere tutti quei soldi?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Novembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> 3. Singer ha annusato la preda, il Mi,an a 300 mil è regalato..



Che secondo me rimane l'ipotesi più probabile.


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> però torniamo al "solito" discorso. Dato che il Milan è stato pagato 520M (debiti esclusi) se Elliot fa un affare, qualcuno invece ci deve perdere. Y.Li è quindi così fesso da perdere tutti quei soldi?



Non credo esistano pazzi di questo genere da giocarsi 500 milioni all in.


----------



## Black (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Non credo esistano pazzi di questo genere da giocarsi 500 milioni all in.



proprio quello che volevo dire. O Y.Li è un genio e sa già che ci guadagnerà dei soldi, oppure è una copertura per qualcun altro (a mio parere non B.). Nessuno a quei livelli punta tutto il suo patrimonio su una scommessa


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> proprio quello che volevo dire. O Y.Li è un genio e sa già che ci guadagnerà dei soldi, oppure è una copertura per qualcun altro (a mio parere non B.). Nessuno a quei livelli punta tutto il suo patrimonio su una scommessa


Quale patrimonio ?  Hai sentito di danè che provengono dai suoi conti? E' un prestanome. Da sempre. Ogni operazione collegata a lui ha giri di soldi strani. C' ha padre e fratello carcerati per truffa. Se davvero fosse il padrone del Milan come mai non ha potere nel CDA rispetto agli uomini di Elliott ?


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quale patrimonio ?  Hai sentito di danè che provengono dai suoi conti? E' un prestanome. Da sempre. Ogni operazione collegata a lui ha giri di soldi strani. C' ha padre e fratello carcerati per truffa. Se davvero fosse il padrone del Milan come mai non ha potere nel CDA rispetto agli uomini di Elliott ?



allora ho capito! è un agente segreto cinese e nessuno lo può toccare e tutto quello che fa alle autorità di controllo non gli importa niente  I soldi li ha trovati per strada per questo nessuno riesce a scoprire di chi sono!


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> allora ho capito! è un agente segreto cinese e nessuno lo può toccare e tutto quello che fa alle autorità di controllo non gli importa niente  I soldi li ha trovati per strada per questo nessuno riesce a scoprire di chi sono!



Quali autorità di controllo? I soldi arrivano da Honk Hong. Chiediti piuttosto chi ha fatto i controlli in fase di closing. Gli stessi (guardacaso) che li fecero per Mr. Bee.


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quali autorità di controllo? I soldi arrivano da Honk Hong. Chiediti piuttosto chi ha fatto i controlli in fase di closing. Gli stessi (guardacaso) che li fecero per Mr. Bee.



Le autorità italiane, di Lussemburgo e di Hong Kong o ti pare che chiunque può fare quello che vuole facendo spuntare soldi dal nulla per comprare un club?


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Le autorità italiane, di Lussemburgo e di Hong Kong o ti pare che chiunque può fare quello che vuole facendo spuntare soldi dal nulla per comprare un club?



Si. Buongiorno eh...


----------



## DrHouse (20 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non cambia nulla se Elliott va fuori dalle palle, perche il nuovo Elliott avra di nuovo il Milan stesso in pegno... quindi cambia "solo" la durata...
> Avremmo piu tempo per pagare... ma se non paghiamo finisce in modo uguale.



io credo che stiano cercando il rifinanziamento per cercare di:
1. allungare i tempi di restituzione
2. SOPRATTUTTO togliere il pegno dalle azioni del Milan.

non credo proprio avrebbe un senso aumentare di interessi con le azioni in pegno, non più per 18 mesi ma 60.
anche perchè, ricordando le fideiussioni estive, ci sono banche che non concedono nulla al Milan con azioni in pegno.



Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola pubblica un'intervista a Tariq Panja, uno dei giornalisti del NY Times che ha condotto l'inchiesta su Yonghong Li:"Abbiamo cominciato a concentrarci sul calcio in Cina quando è diventato una priorità per Xi Jinping. Volevamo capire perché la Cina investiva nel calcio estero e chi erano gli investitori. Il Milan era il caso più intrigante: era per distacco il club più costo* so e vedeva coinvolto un personaggio largamente sconosciuto. Il proprietario dell’Inter invece è molto conosciuto. Ci abbiamo lavorato per diversi mesi. Abbiamo tentato di parlare con molte persone, il maggior numero possibile. Quasi nessuno aveva sentito parlare di Li Yonghong in Cina. Ci hanno fatto chiedere come una figura del genere potesse stare dietro l’acquisto di un club così famoso. Non sappiamo esattamente che relazione ha Li Yonghong dietro le quinte ma i miei colleghi in Cina non hanno trovato prove che sia il proprietario di Guangdong Lion, la società che controlla le miniere. Le autorità italiane hanno fatto controlli. Ma se il NYT ha ragione, perchè l'accordo è stato approvato? Dovete chiederlo a loro. Per me erano necessari più esami. Per come è la vicenda, sembra possa concludersi con un imbarazzo per le autorità del calcio italiano. Se fossi un tifoso del Milan, vorrei sapere chi possiede il club. Dovrebbe essere chiaro. Il prezzo è stato molto alto e gli alti interessi con Elliott sono una bomba pronta a esplodere per la proprietà. Non vedo come il Milan potrà pagare il suo debito con il flusso di cassa attuale".



ho letto tutti gli interventi ma cito solo il primo.

su Li possiamo dire queste cose:

1. ha acquistato il Milan per 740 milioni (520 più 220 di debiti)
2. ha pagato 560 milioni e ha chiesto i restanti 180 in prestito
3. ha chiesto 120 milioni di prestito per la gestione del Milan futura, ma ha già stanziato 60 milioni di aumento capitale (49 già destinati), più altre spese durante il periodo agosto-aprile scorsi.

quindi, a livello bancario, Li ha ottenuto 300 milioni.
che si ottengono con garanzie. 
Certo, il Milan a oggi è una garanzia.

alcuni "teorici del complotto" credono che i 560 milioni siano anche loro prestiti.
fosse così, Li avrebbe dovuto fornire altre pregresse garanzie, perchè anche (e soprattutto) i soldi precedenti al prestito Elliott devono essere arrivati tramite garanzie patrimoniali.

questo andrebbe a cozzare con le tesi del NYT.

quindi:

- o Li ha messo di tasca sua 560 milioni più 60 di aumento di capitale, più altre spese varie
- o Li ha avuto a debito UN MILIARDO di euro.

senza patrimoni personali non è possibile nessuna delle due opzioni.

terza via è il prestanome.
ma eccetto illazioni non c'è nulla che possa far propendere per questa via...


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> io credo che stiano cercando il rifinanziamento per cercare di:
> 1. allungare i tempi di restituzione
> 2. SOPRATTUTTO togliere il pegno dalle azioni del Milan.
> 
> ...



numeri errati.
Intanto parliamo con precisione.
Dalle isole vergini, Hong Kong sono arrivati 300 mln di euro. Elliott fa da intermediario di 300 e rotti mln (ad oggi non c'è una cifra ufficiale, il che è paradossale), per completare l'acquisizione del club e pagare 52 mln di debiti verso le banche. 220 erano solo cavolate, per non dire altro. E non lo dico io ma il bilancio del Milan. Erano tutti riguardanti factoring, futuri ricavi ecc. Il vero debito verso le banche era di 52 mln. Fatto questo con un bond di 60 mln di euro hanno fatto il mercato questa estate. 
Ad oggi i numeri non tornano, e qui qualcuno deve spiegarlo. Ad oggi NESSUNO ha la possibilità di dirti chi ha messo i 250 mln/300 da Hong Kong via Isole vergini. SOno tutte società schermate con prestanomi. Quello che si sa è che ci sono documenti dove si parla di Sino Europe che però non è più coinvolta (guarda caso) che ha avuto prestiti per circa 100 mln attraverso altri giri da società off shore (qualcuno dice che si può ricollegare a Huarong, ma in ogni caso saldati, e sotto forma di prestito).

Ad oggi il Milan è in pancia alla Rossoneri Lux di Lussemburgo, che ha un debito ( anche qui giri strani) di tot mln di euro da due altre società intestate a due signori Napoletani, La Blue Sky e l'altra non ricordo il nome, che si dice abbiano a loro volta ricevuto i soldi da Elliott. Il problema però è che Elliott non ha fatto nessuna comunicazione alla SEC(Securities and Exchange Commission) cosa che invece avrebbe dovuto fare. Vogliamo dire che è tutto normale? possiamo tranquillamente farlo, ma questo non significa che è così. Per il resto io sinceramente mi sono stancato di dove parlare di economia, società schermate, off shore, prestanomi ecc ecc. Non so voi ma mi piacerebbe avere un proprietario che si rende visibile, che sia conosciuto e che non abbia bisogno di questi sotterfugi. E' pretendere molto? forse. Ma purtroppo l'anno scorso sapevo che sarebbe finita così, ahimè.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola pubblica un'intervista a Tariq Panja, uno dei giornalisti del NY Times che ha condotto l'inchiesta su Yonghong Li:"Abbiamo cominciato a concentrarci sul calcio in Cina quando è diventato una priorità per Xi Jinping. Volevamo capire perché la Cina investiva nel calcio estero e chi erano gli investitori. Il Milan era il caso più intrigante: era per distacco il club più costo* so e vedeva coinvolto un personaggio largamente sconosciuto. Il proprietario dell’Inter invece è molto conosciuto. Ci abbiamo lavorato per diversi mesi. Abbiamo tentato di parlare con molte persone, il maggior numero possibile. Quasi nessuno aveva sentito parlare di Li Yonghong in Cina. Ci hanno fatto chiedere come una figura del genere potesse stare dietro l’acquisto di un club così famoso. Non sappiamo esattamente che relazione ha Li Yonghong dietro le quinte ma i miei colleghi in Cina non hanno trovato prove che sia il proprietario di Guangdong Lion, la società che controlla le miniere. Le autorità italiane hanno fatto controlli. Ma se il NYT ha ragione, perchè l'accordo è stato approvato? Dovete chiederlo a loro. Per me erano necessari più esami. Per come è la vicenda, sembra possa concludersi con un imbarazzo per le autorità del calcio italiano. Se fossi un tifoso del Milan, vorrei sapere chi possiede il club. Dovrebbe essere chiaro. Il prezzo è stato molto alto e gli alti interessi con Elliott sono una bomba pronta a esplodere per la proprietà. Non vedo come il Milan potrà pagare il suo debito con il flusso di cassa attuale".



Il nuovo calcio non è quello del padrone-mecenate che si presenta con il faccio-tutto-io, siamo un investimento di qualcuno o di una società composta da più di uno per far soldi, e Y Li è il chiaro prestanome. Non capisco il problema. Chi è il proprietario dello United? Chi è il proprietario del Liverpool?


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> numeri errati.
> Intanto parliamo con precisione.
> Dalle isole vergini, Hong Kong sono arrivati 300 mln di euro. Elliott fa da intermediario di 300 e rotti mln (ad oggi non c'è una cifra ufficiale, il che è paradossale), per completare l'acquisizione del club e pagare 52 mln di debiti verso le banche. 220 erano solo cavolate, per non dire altro. E non lo dico io ma il bilancio del Milan. Erano tutti riguardanti factoring, futuri ricavi ecc. Il vero debito verso le banche era di 52 mln. Fatto questo con un bond di 60 mln di euro hanno fatto il mercato questa estate.
> Ad oggi i numeri non tornano, e qui qualcuno deve spiegarlo. Ad oggi NESSUNO ha la possibilità di dirti chi ha messo i 250 mln/300 da Hong Kong via Isole vergini. SOno tutte società schermate con prestanomi. Quello che si sa è che ci sono documenti dove si parla di Sino Europe che però non è più coinvolta (guarda caso) che ha avuto prestiti per circa 100 mln attraverso altri giri da società off shore (qualcuno dice che si può ricollegare a Huarong, ma in ogni caso saldati, e sotto forma di prestito).
> ...



Quale é l'esatta relazione tra Elliott e Blue Sky? Quest'ultima ha gli stessi obblighi documentativi verso SEC che ha Elliott?


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il nuovo calcio non è quello del padrone-mecenate che si presenta con il faccio-tutto-io, siamo un investimento di qualcuno o di una società composta da più di uno per far soldi, e Y Li è il chiaro prestanome. Non capisco il problema. Chi è il proprietario dello United? Chi è il proprietario del Liverpool?



United --> Glazer
Liverpool --> Fenway Sports Group ed altri tra i quali Di Benedetto. 
Tutti perfettamente identificabili.


----------



## DrHouse (21 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> numeri errati.
> Intanto parliamo con precisione.
> Dalle isole vergini, Hong Kong sono arrivati 300 mln di euro. Elliott fa da intermediario di 300 e rotti mln (ad oggi non c'è una cifra ufficiale, il che è paradossale), per completare l'acquisizione del club e pagare 52 mln di debiti verso le banche. 220 erano solo cavolate, per non dire altro. E non lo dico io ma il bilancio del Milan. Erano tutti riguardanti factoring, futuri ricavi ecc. Il vero debito verso le banche era di 52 mln. Fatto questo con un bond di 60 mln di euro hanno fatto il mercato questa estate.
> Ad oggi i numeri non tornano, e qui qualcuno deve spiegarlo. Ad oggi NESSUNO ha la possibilità di dirti chi ha messo i 250 mln/300 da Hong Kong via Isole vergini. SOno tutte società schermate con prestanomi. Quello che si sa è che ci sono documenti dove si parla di Sino Europe che però non è più coinvolta (guarda caso) che ha avuto prestiti per circa 100 mln attraverso altri giri da società off shore (qualcuno dice che si può ricollegare a Huarong, ma in ogni caso saldati, e sotto forma di prestito).
> ...



perdonami ma dal bilancio Milan sono i tuoi numeri ad essere errati...

che poi possa concordare con te sulla stanchezza di dover parlare di economia e rientro di capitali è assodato...


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Novembre 2017)

Vita da commercialisti


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> perdonami ma dal bilancio Milan sono i tuoi numeri ad essere errati...
> 
> che poi possa concordare con te sulla stanchezza di dover parlare di economia e rientro di capitali è assodato...



credimi non è così


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quale é l'esatta relazione tra Elliott e Blue Sky? Quest'ultima ha gli stessi obblighi documentativi verso SEC che ha Elliott?



non è molto chiara. Comunque Blue Sky no, non ha nessun obbligo come Elliott.


----------

